# Death & Life (quite literally the past 9 months)



## Acid PopTart

My pregnancy kept me run down 24/7, that much anticipated burst of energy they told me I'd get, never happened. Our winter was extremely bitter made worse by family drama and then our beloved Krypto, our 3 legged cancer survivor fell ill on Christmas Day. We had to say goodbye late the next night, my heart on the floor of the ER, stress begin to bring on false labour. I fell into a deep depression, disconnected from everything even the life inside of me. It took weeks maybe months with the help of my husband, friends, my midwives and other pets and slowly I begin to get through a day without tears. Although I'm crying as I write this. 








And then she was born. With skin pale as snow with olive undertones and hair the colour of raven's wings, I gave birth to an angel but it was she who made my heart sing. Thalia Scarlett Tempest was born at 10:25pm on May the fourth, 8.4 lbs, happy and healthy. This entire journey has been incredible and I've learned so much as I transition from maiden to mother, determined to break old paradigms and forge new paths. I faced obstacles from family to doctors but I made all my own choices and couldn't be happier with my decisions to leave the doctors office and go with midwives and a home birth without drugs. Concerns abounded about my age and having a child, and yet through my decisions, I gave birth to a healthy baby girl.Warmest thanks to my true friends and in laws who may not have always understood my choices but respected them and was willing to learn more. My midwives that I could call any time day or night and who are still there for post partum care, my new support system full of like minded mothers. And most of all, my amazing husband, Damion. Through 9 months right up to the final 26 hours of labour, sleep deprived, working 2 jobs, he never faltered in caring for me, supporting me, reminding me that I could do anything. It may be odd in today's society to be together nearly 17 years before having a child, especially since people make my age some huge issue, but to us it was perfect timing. And now our little hellfire and yes, she has a stage name already, Sugar Bomb.






























Sorry for all the photos, I'm stupidly in love with her and love photographing her! She's 8-10 weeks in these photos but was truthfully born with that much hair. She's now 11 weeks and I'm finding bits of time to haunt this forum again and start work on my other projects.

As expected I still miss Krypto, and there are times when I'm holding Thalia that she looks up to the ceiling and just starts to smile and even giggle. (We always said he could climb walls.) And then I'll feel a warm sensation leaning against me as if he's there. And I remember Dr. Seuss, "Don't cry because it's over, smile because it happened."


----------



## Acid PopTart

A few more.


----------



## Dave Leppo

bless you


----------



## Hairazor

Acid Pop Tart, my heart feels for the loss of your beautiful Krypto. There are no words for the sorrow.

Congrats on an enchanting Sugar Bomb. And that hair, a hairdressers delight.


----------



## Copchick

Acid Pop Tart - My deepest sympathy for losing your beloved friend, Krypto. He's a handsome boy. 

You have a beautiful girl!!! Sugar Bomb is absolutely gorgeous! I don't blame you for taking many pictures, she's a beauty. I see you're easing her into the haunt experience.  Congratulations on your precious one!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Oh darling, I'm happy and sad at the same time. Congratulations on your new love, and a big hug for your loss. You are blessed with your darling daughter and your precious friend has crossed the rainbow bridge. He is there with my puppies and all the friends that have trotted over. I wish you joy.


----------



## Lord Homicide

That Krypto picture is awesome. He looks so noble. Here's a cyber bear hug. 

Your girl is beautiful! Ours was born May 31st! I need to hop on my laptop and put some pics on. Some of the forum ladies have been bugging me about it (and rightfully so)!


----------



## Evil Queen

Sorry for the loss of your fur baby. Congrats on the birth of your beautiful baby girl!


----------



## scareme

Pop Tart, I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm sending you a big hug and warm thoughts.

Your baby girl is a doll. I'm sure it's the hair, but she looks older than just ten weeks. I love how she looks straight into the camera. I have the feeling she will grow up to be a model, just like her Mommy. It won't be long before she'll be wanting to borrow your clothes. And watch her around Damon. Little girls have a natural born talent for wrapping their Daddy's around their little finger. Thanks for posting the pictures and updating us. I remember how crazy it can be taking care of your angel. Congratulations!


----------



## Acid PopTart

Thank you all!!! Both for the sympathies and congratulations. If ever we start to sharing ghost stories, remind me to tell you what happened just a few days after he died. 



Hairazor said:


> Acid Pop Tart, my heart feels for the loss of your beautiful Krypto. There are no words for the sorrow.
> 
> Congrats on an enchanting Sugar Bomb. And that hair, a hairdressers delight.


We miss him terribly. 

Oh her hair, now it's just over 3 inches long and everywhere! She wakes up with some epic bed head!



Copchick said:


> Acid Pop Tart - My deepest sympathy for losing your beloved friend, Krypto. He's a handsome boy.
> 
> You have a beautiful girl!!! Sugar Bomb is absolutely gorgeous! I don't blame you for taking many pictures, she's a beauty. I see you're easing her into the haunt experience.  Congratulations on your precious one!


Thank you dear, he was quite the handsome one and a bit of a prankster - once caught him about to nudge the cat into the toilet as the cat was drinking!

Absolutely easing her into the haunt experience and our lifestyle period! Halloween is everyday here! Funny enough - that skelly onesie she's wearing? I bought it brand new for a buck at the thrift store for possible wardrobe for a prop I was making!!!


----------



## Acid PopTart

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Oh darling, I'm happy and sad at the same time. Congratulations on your new love, and a big hug for your loss. You are blessed with your darling daughter and your precious friend has crossed the rainbow bridge. He is there with my puppies and all the friends that have trotted over. I wish you joy.


Thank you!
I just know then that Krypto has a great many new friends on the other side.



Lord Homicide said:


> That Krypto picture is awesome. He looks so noble. Here's a cyber bear hug.
> 
> Your girl is beautiful! Ours was born May 31st! I need to hop on my laptop and put some pics on. Some of the forum ladies have been bugging me about it (and rightfully so)!


He was very noble and quite an energetic dog. Almost 13 years and 3 legs - nothing slowed him down. His body just couldn't keep up with that spirit. 

You had a kid too?!?!!! Well I guess we know what we were up to last year.  Congratulations too and let's see some pictures dammit!



scareme said:


> Pop Tart, I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm sending you a big hug and warm thoughts.
> 
> Your baby girl is a doll. I'm sure it's the hair, but she looks older than just ten weeks. I love how she looks straight into the camera. I have the feeling she will grow up to be a model, just like her Mommy. It won't be long before she'll be wanting to borrow your clothes. And watch her around Damon. Little girls have a natural born talent for wrapping their Daddy's around their little finger. Thanks for posting the pictures and updating us. I remember how crazy it can be taking care of your angel. Congratulations!


Thanks sweetie.

Plus she's grown so much so a combo of all of that and yeah.... everyone thinks she's older than she is. It's the hair. It's crazy, it's going to be gorgeous. She's already got her daddy wrapped around her finger! Oh she plays him! It's only going to get worse.... mark my words in two years I'm going to be on this forum going, "so my husband promised our daughter a unicorn, got any ideas how to make this happen?" And the clothes! Which of course, one of my favourite parts, I like to play dress up and now I have her to dress up. 26 hours of labour, no drugs - I get to do what I want!  Speaking of, just took some amazing photos of her.

I do hope to be on here more though, not sure what I'll be able to manage this Halloween since it's just me and the husband, but we'll see!


----------



## jdubbya

My God! That child is gorgeous! You've been through a lot but thankfully you have a good support network. Sorry for your losses but so happy for the great things to come.


----------



## Headless

Congratulations on the arrival of your beautiful girl. She certainly is gorgeous. 

I'm so glad you have had such support over this difficult period in your life. I can understand completely how you feel with the loss of Krypto. I still feel so very sad over the loss of my beautiful boy Hogan in recent months.


----------



## Acid PopTart

jdubbya said:


> My God! That child is gorgeous! You've been through a lot but thankfully you have a good support network. Sorry for your losses but so happy for the great things to come.


Thank you so much! <3



Headless said:


> Congratulations on the arrival of your beautiful girl. She certainly is gorgeous.
> 
> I'm so glad you have had such support over this difficult period in your life. I can understand completely how you feel with the loss of Krypto. I still feel so very sad over the loss of my beautiful boy Hogan in recent months.


Thank you!

I'm so sorry to hear that Hogan passed. I know some people feel it's "just a pet" but the way animals can touch our lives, leaving such a lasting impression of unconditional love. It still hurts. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Acid PopTart

Thank you all for the condolences as well as congratulations!

To celebrate my darkling turning 3 months, I wanted to do a series of portraits of Thalia in the style of the Flemish and Dutch Golden Age such as Frans Snyders and Johanne Vermeer. Although our subject matters aren't identical, it was a sense of feeling and contemplation I wanted. To paint with natural light and lush tones to create an effective misc en scene. I may not be the best photographer, but damn I can dress a set! My beautiful daughter, amidst various antiques (except the unbreakable skull because it's styrofoam) from 1890's to the 1950's (including her Christening gown).

Okay no more pestering you lovely folks with baby pictures but I was just so proud of these.


----------



## RoxyBlue

She is as beautiful as her mother


----------



## Hairazor

Those pics are great and she looks so content, may it always be so.


----------



## jdubbya

Fantastic pics! Love the contrast between her black hair and the white gown. Lends itself perfectly to the backround.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Acid PopTart said:


> You had a kid too?!?!!! Well I guess we know what we were up to last year.  Congratulations too and let's see some pictures dammit!


Yes, pretty obvious what we were up to. lol

Baron von Homicide here.
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=39750


----------



## Acid PopTart

RoxyBlue said:


> She is as beautiful as her mother


::blush:: Awww shucks, thanks!



Hairazor said:


> Those pics are great and she looks so content, may it always be so.


Thank you luv! She just got her first publishing gig with those photos, in a little goth magazine called Gothesque Jr. She's either going to grow up thinking I'm one awesome mom or that I'm just down around the bend and will start looking for retirement homes for me!



jdubbya said:


> Fantastic pics! Love the contrast between her black hair and the white gown. Lends itself perfectly to the backround.


Thank you so much! I was really pleased with the results.


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory

I like the skull......


----------

